# What Wax for white car



## Mush (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi guys:wave: Just put pen to paper on a new car today. Just wanting to put some feelers out to see what everyone thought the best wax was for a white car. 

I already have Collinite 476s and Chemical Guys 50/50. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I personally think Sealants work better on white/silver cars, are they tend to be far more reflective.

What's your budget? Are you bothered about durability? R222 works very well if you want a wax, but it isn't very durable...


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

The swissvax glacier wax springs to mind, although I know it's just marketing, if I was gonna fall for any I would probably fall for that


----------



## Mush (Jan 13, 2008)

Budget not too important just want to get a really nice finish. I have some Jetseal 109 what do you think?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Finish Kare 1000P works well on light coloured cars and is very good value


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Depends, are you after trying something new or just reassuring yourself about the products you have. I personally was unimpressed with jetseal, I saw no difference in durability or looks whenever it was used. Just felt like an extra step for nothing.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

IanG said:


> Finish Kare 1000P works well on light coloured cars and is very good value


Agree with this. Very durable too, and you can use it on your wheels to good effect


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've never been a Jetseal fan either. Much better sealants out there for the money.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

i tested 1 layer of 476 on my bonnet today and on the roof i tried 1 layer valentines concours.I will put another layer on tomorrow and then the sides and hatch will be getting 2 coats of autobrite's "Addiction"


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I've never been a Jetseal fan either. Much better sealants out there for the money.


Just swapped mine for the sfx polishes, not bad considering what I paid for it (iirc it was less than £8 for around 80%).

Just thought about the werkstat kit, that's awsome on white!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Yes, the Werkstat kit would be my top choice on white, but £55 is a fair wedge. OP, if you don't mind £55, then this will be hard to beat:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/werkstat-acrylic-kit-cat1.html


----------



## Mush (Jan 13, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Depends, are you after trying something new or just reassuring yourself about the products you have. I personally was unimpressed with jetseal, I saw no difference in durability or looks whenever it was used. Just felt like an extra step for nothing.


Looking for something new with decent durability, I only get to give the car a full detail 3-4 times a year with a quick wash every week.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

OOS! Shame, as it's a very good kit. The prime is especially good IMO, just got me some of the strong to try this week, can't wait to see how much more it can lift


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mush said:


> Looking for something new with decent durability, I only get to give the car a full detail 3-4 times a year with a quick wash every week.


Werkstat is good, not sure on durability as I've not had much chance to test it, but to top it up is VERY quick and easy, just spray, spread and wipe. I bought it to keep the car topped up during the bad weather


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I was amazed how well it beaded after 3 layers - looked just like a very good wax. I topped it with R222 today, and it looks very good indeed 

I was going to get Zaino again, but it doesn't bead like this Werkstat kit does.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I had a White TT a couple of years ago.Dodo Diamond White worked well if you want a wax.I found the Carlack twins gave the best finish though.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My zaino is beading very well right now, well the bits that aren't covered in what looks like half a field  got some time to clean it tomorrow though  

Just had a look and it's the prime thats out of stock on that kit, but the prime strong is in stock, so could piece it together.


----------



## Mush (Jan 13, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Werkstat is good, not sure on durability as I've not had much chance to test it, but to top it up is VERY quick and easy, just spray, spread and wipe. I bought it to keep the car topped up during the bad weather


Sounds good I might give it a try.:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mush said:


> Sounds good I might give it a try.:thumb:


It's superb, here it is on my silver car, and consider it needs a decent machine polishing too...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=157482


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Mush said:


> Sounds good I might give it a try.:thumb:


If you do look at it, the acyrlic is the one I would go for. Not tried the carnauba version, but I read it's not as durable. The acrylic is what I have and have used it on white, silver, black and my metallic blue and it gives a lovely, glassy finish.


----------



## Mush (Jan 13, 2008)

RussZS said:


> It's superb, here it is on my silver car, and consider it needs a decent machine polishing too...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=157482


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## DJouneyt (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi, I have white Hyundai i30 at about 6000 km which has swirl marks due to washing with sponge and brush only once. After that I use foam washing. Started to learn about detailing and have a question to you masters. For removing or if possible sealing the swirl marks I have decided to use Auto Glym SRP after clay application. For waxing I have read that FK 1000P is very durable, that is #1 priority for me. Here generally FK 425 Quick Detailer has been applied on top of FK 1000P. So what do you recommend to use between AG SRP and FK 1000P and after that? Do applying Meguiar's NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0 somewhere after AG SRP add anything or it is useless? Thanks in advance.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I would just use the SRP then top with FK1000P should do the job very nicely then after washing you can use the FK425 

You don't need to add anything else


----------



## DJouneyt (Mar 9, 2010)

IanG said:


> I would just use the SRP then top with FK1000P should do the job very nicely then after washing you can use the FK425
> 
> You don't need to add anything else


Thanks for the quick response :thumb: I'm about to place an order from detailing.com, generally Meguiar's products (such as Clay Bar Kit, MF towels etc.) but there is not FK products on the site unfortunately. Would Meguiar's NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0 perform alike FK 1000P on white panel? Purchasing FK 1000P would be later I think from any EU site. On the other hand NXT wax could be ordered immidiately due to the shipping advantage


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Not a pro but used light fantastic from Dodo Juice on my mates car and its looks really well. Dodo all the way for me.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

DJouneyt said:


> Thanks for the quick response :thumb: I'm about to place an order from detailing.com, generally Meguiar's products (such as Clay Bar Kit, MF towels etc.) but there is not FK products on the site unfortunately. Would Meguiar's NXT Generation Tech Wax 2.0 perform alike FK 1000P on white panel? Purchasing FK 1000P would be later I think from any EU site. On the other hand NXT wax could be ordered immidiately due to the shipping advantage


I'm afraid I've never used the NXT so cant give you a comparison with FK 1000P


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Werkstat sealant works very well on my wifes white fiesta st. 

For wax, I have tried Raceglaze 55 and Zymol carbon but neither were as 'white' when done, the sealant certainly seem to make the paint pop a little.


----------



## DJouneyt (Mar 9, 2010)

One more little question if do not mind  Do applying Poorboy’s World White Diamond Show Glaze before FK 1000P make a big difference in look? I am an amateur and not for a showcar look but if it differs can give it a try  Sorry for the off topic


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

werkstat!!! i love the stuff, now have 4 bottles of jett 5 bottles of glos and a bottle of prime  should last me a while :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Zaino Z2 for a sealant or Valentines Concours for wax. Put two coats of concours on a light metallic blue Citroen C5, first time I used it, I was blown away with the finish. Looked dripping wet, loved it. Z2, well, its brilliant.

Edit: Z2 for metallic paint, Z3 for non-metallic


----------



## DJouneyt (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses :thumb: I would go for Collinite Super Double Doublecoat Auto Wax (No. 476s) (18 fl. oz) because of high shipping costs of FK goods to Türkiye. There will not be a big difference between these two I think. I will share the results upon receiving the item :detailer:


----------

